# Condyloma help????



## lcole7465 (Dec 14, 2017)

This has me a little confused for the treatment of the condyloma.

Pre-op Diagnosis: CONDYLOMA PENILE/ GROIN

Procedure Details: Procedure(s):
CO2 LASER CONDYLOMA PENILE/ GROIN (N/A) - Wound Class: Clean Contaminated 
EXCISION CONDYLOMA  PENILE/GROIN (N/A) - Wound Class: Clean Contaminated 
*
Procedure:  Patient is brought to the operating room and placed supine.  After adequately induced general anesthesia the genitalia and surrounding area are prepped with Hibiclens and sterilely draped.  Very large condylomata in the left groin region is noted.  This is approximately 5 by 1.5 cm in size.  It is excised using electrocautery, both cutting and cauterized current.  There is a no other 4 x 2 cm lesion at the base of the right penis that is excised in a similar fashion. A 3rd large lesion on the left base of the penis is excised.  The CO2 laser power of 5 w was then used to laser the base of all lesions so that the vaporized areas carried down to the dermis to prevent recurrence.  There is a another 3 mm lesion on the left base and several smaller lesions in the suprapubic area that are vaporized with the CO2 laser as well.  Minimal bleeding was encounter.  Neosporin ointment is placed in all areas of resection.  The patient tolerated procedure well was taken to the recovery room in good condition
*
Anesthesia Type: General


----------



## debbiesom (Dec 15, 2017)

I would use 54065 "extensive"


----------

